
Sex Is Sex. But Money Is Money - petercooper
https://medium.com/matter/sex-is-sex-but-money-is-money-e7c10091713f
======
ilovefood
this blew my mind, amazing story

~~~
galfarragem
great reading

------
Roughrichy
The titled really did say it all. I'm going to read this for sure.

